# Ford Hay Rake Model 14 72



## Joyce W (Jun 26, 2008)

We have a Ford Hay Rake Model No 14 72. The drive belt is broken, we have no idea how the new belt has to be put on, we do not have a shop manual. The belt has to go from the PTO gear on the rake through two idlers, top and bottom to the main drive wheel on the rake. If anyone knows how much of the rake has to be taken apart (it is extremely rusty) and how the belt runs it would be a huge help.Thanks so much.


----------



## partsman (Apr 23, 2009)

Have you found an answer to your question yet?


----------

